# How to print with adhesive (for foil)



## Panama1117 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering when printing adhesive,(for foil), what screen mesh # is best? An do you print on or off contact? Thanks for the help.


----------



## John_Sheridan (Oct 8, 2009)

156 and it prints like regular ink. 

If you are also printing colors with plastisol, you will need to add release agent to those inks so the foil won't stick to them.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Scott

(John is correct that _image areas you won't want to foil would need a resist/release agent_ added to that plastisol color or printed using a dye-discharge.)

The Foil Adhesive layer is often best printed thick (86-110) for the "shiny" foil transferred surface to be smooth;
so as not to mimic the shirt weave texture, provide the widest transfer adjustment range, and result in the best washfastness.

A finer mesh range choice can do this (i.e.156t, especially at highest mesh tensions) but would best achieve it using print/flash/print layering.
Off-contact (a most common default) will result in the least amount of "mesh marks" in the resulting layer if printing at lower mesh tensions.

Note that Foil Adhesives can also be mixed into an ink color and partially cured or printed as a topcoat to assist with needed thickness.

Happy trails!


----------



## visionsilkscreen (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry this might be off topic but what is the release agent called? like actual name?


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Vision

Rutland makes a product called:
Foil Release Additive MO-0047
[media]http://www.rutlandinc.com/screen/techdatasheets/TDS302.pdf[/media]

Note that it's tricky to use for best performance....
....high speed mixing is mandatory so that the additive is fully homogenized, and max % seems to work best.
....it's also critical to print that layer as thin as possible and fully cure (even over cure)

Be aware that some of our customers also employ "vaseline" as a foil resist additive (5-6%), but I cannot _officially_ recommend it.

Do fully test anything you try, since rejects can pose quite an expensive prospect as far down the production line that the foiling step is.

As indicated, the most dependable results can be produced with non-foiling areas being a dye-discharged ink area with little acrylic binder present.

Happy trails!


----------



## ErinAllen (Aug 11, 2009)

Wilflex also has a Foil Resista Additive. You add it into a standard finished ink at 10% by weight. You want to make sure that you follow the directions completley. Call Wilflex TechService with any questions. 800-326-0226. I also attached the tech data sheet.


----------

